# Stirring up biz in a small market?



## Greenleaf (Jun 26, 2007)

What are some things you guys have done to stir up some business during slow times? Started off this spring with more work than I knew what to do with and have now found myself scraping together small jobs to make a days worth of work here and there. I am in a fairly small market, and definately anticipated that there would be some slow times but I've been advertising in the papers for months and have recently sent my hired help out with flyers just to keep him busy (with very little response). I've been approaching property managers, golf courses etc. etc. putting the bug in people's ears. Just looking for some other creative ideas to drum up some work....


----------



## ponderosatree (Jun 27, 2007)

Marketing to pre-existing clients is your best bet. Around the beginning of each year (January to May is always slow for us) I send out a discount offer to all my previous clients. If you're new and don't have much of a client base you would be better off going around town doing door hangers. Response rates are always low so make sure you distribute enough of them. Expect about a 1% to 5% response rate.


----------



## GottaCut (Jun 30, 2007)

I like to drive around searching for tree's with broken or dead/hanging limbs, find tree's that are decaying and talk to the homeowners about solutions. It also helps if you know other business owners who do lawn care or landscaping and they could refer some business your way.


----------



## rfwoodvt (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes to all of the above AND get out of your truck and walk around. Drop off flyers in neighborhoods introducing yourself and letting folks know you are there.

If there is a local weekly paper that folks are loyal to then look at getting your ad in there. expensive yes worth it? In my case absolutely. We are putting a 1/8 page ad in two local papers and have since march. about $250 a week for the ads but we are more than covering that.

Since doing this we have kept better than 3/4 of our work in these two towns, decreasing travel, increasing productivity and revenue.

I was very skeptical at first but now believe that regular and consistent presence in the local rags makes a difference.

FWIW we tried advertising in a third town rag and didn't get a single call. Turns out it was the wrong type of market for: A) our Ad, B)the type of Arbos we are and C) income levels.

We "wasted" 6 weeks of advertising, but what we gained in knowledge was well worth the price.

Remember, all the biggest companies advertise at two very specific times. When they have lost market share. And when they are being smart and want to keep market share.

The most successful advertise before they "have to".

FWIW by changing our Advertising plans and increasing it this year (we tripled our advertising budget) we have seen a 40% growth in sales already and we haven't even hit the busy season yet. 

On top of that our average sale has jumped from the nickle and dime stuff we used to do to over $750 per job.

Larger jobs, smaller geographic area, more jobs all mean less travel, more billable time and better revenue and more hours for my crew.

Since we have less travel time we could do more in a 4 day work week. So We shifted to a 4 day work week....seems that those who work hard like to have a 3 day weekend to play hard!

Hope this helps!


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 24, 2007)

In the west Portland suburbs, I used to put flyers at houses, and decided that knocking doors is not appreciated much, due to the religious groups sending pairs or people; plus door to door sales people.

In Medford, totally different. People don't seem to mind at all, and I got 3 customers in an hour and a half, the first day starting business and looking for work here, going door to door.

My B&W flyers worked okay in Portland and down here, but I think I'll do better with a new version. The previous were about 4 cents apiece when done at Staples for 2000 or more photo copies.

The full color flyers will be about 12 cents apiece if I have 5000 made, for $640.

If all these files attach right, I'll post my *old B&W version*, *and a .doc and .pdf of the new color version*.

It would only take "1" extra customer to pay for all the flyers and even provide profit above and beyond the $640. And I think the color version will triple the results I get.


----------



## lxt (Aug 24, 2007)

one thing I have done when it gets slow is to find where the utility crews are trimming, I have door hangers(pro. made) that I have a few teenagers distribute.

the door hangers show my qualifications(LCTT,yrs exp,etc..) This helps out tremendously!!!!

Most are upset at the utility for trimming as they do, but when I tell them it is fixable or that it can be made more cosmetically appealing I get the Job!! It helps that I trained some of the trimmers for the utility & have a good relationship with the utility inspector(whom recommends my service).

just an idea, works for me!!!! however if you dont have line clearance cert. may not be a good idea for you!! none the less when the utility trims people wake up to the fact that their trees need maintained whether under/in the lines or elsewhere!!!!!! Goodluck.

LXT..........


----------



## Greenleaf (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks alot for the feedback!

Being in my first year of operation it has been absolute feast or famine. Since I made this original post I did some flyering and received very little call return. Being frustrated with not having much work I loaded up my equipment and took my one employee with me to make ourselves visible in an area that is predominantly summer vacation homes. This move payed off. We ended up spending a week on one block and have since been receiving alot of phone calls from clients in the same area. 

I have been running consistant advertising since April and it seems like the call volume tends to fluctuate from these ads but for the time being the phone is ringing again and jobs are being booked.

Thanks again.....this site is a fantastic sounding board for sharing ideas!


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 24, 2007)

Visibility works.

I recall one company making themselves visible near Tigard, Oregon.

There was a Home Depot and other businesses in a commercial area. The tree service parked its truck with a sign about estimates, right there at that entry to Home Depot - they parked on the regular road.

A lot of people saw them that way.


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 24, 2007)

Good flyers, Mario! 

I have done well with networking within neighborhood associations, writing in neighborhood newsletters and advertising in neighborhood directories. Find the president of the neighborhood association and and comp her a job. Schmoozing still works and people like to be feel they are being made special. Offer to attend and introduce yourself at association meetings.

Just severel neighborhoods close to home (if you can swing it) keeps things efficient, keeps you in view and allows you swifter service to those clients. Also, their word of mouth advertising tends to be local friends and neighbors. Short drive times are gold. That can't be argued and I point this out because as a noob to the industry your inclination would be to go far and wide, wherever the work might call you. If you have to, you have to, but the more thoroughly you canvas your local areas, the more you will appreciate this advice in the future.

I found a really sweet area and moved nearby because I knew I wanted to work there, I made the effort and now live close nearby there. That may be a stretch for you, but an idea worth considering.


----------

